# Computer building tips?



## Asmiro (Oct 28, 2008)

So with the day that I will finally be able to apply for a job approaching, my goal of finally building my own computer to replace my half broken laptop is finally starting to become within my reach. Only problem is, I have no idea how I can figure out what parts are best suited for my needs and I don't want to solely go off of what my peers think of each part. So I was wondering if anyone here knew some good sources I could look at to reacquaint myself with the function of parts and how to figure out which parts are best for what I want.

My aim is to build a good gaming PC, but not something crazy that would have an insanely cost to build, that would also be good for videos and digital art.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Oct 28, 2008)

Asmiro said:


> So with the day that I will finally be able to apply for a job approaching, my goal of finally building my own computer to replace my half broken laptop is finally starting to become within my reach. Only problem is, I have no idea how I can figure out what parts are best suited for my needs and I don't want to solely go off of what my peers think of each part. So I was wondering if anyone here knew some good sources I could look at to reacquaint myself with the function of parts and how to figure out which parts are best for what I want.
> 
> My aim is to build a good gaming PC, but not something crazy that would have an insanely cost to build, that would also be good for videos and digital art.


 
Hmmm...  well, if your looking to make a gamin PC with good performance for games, including graphics cards, sound cards, the processor, etc...  your going to get high performance parts that can handle playing games.  The last time I checked, these performance parts don't come cheap.  If you're wanting to look at computer parts to just build a PC, go to microcenter.com under the BYO PC (Build your own PC) section, and that's where you'll find pretty much all the hardware you'll need to build one.  If you ask me, I think they have pretty good prices compared to most computer stores.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 29, 2008)

Naw naw just get something local custom built, it's cheaper usually depending where you live and they can assist better than a forum.

I do however, suggest what ever you end up going with a ATi HD4870 for your video card if the mobo is designed for crossfire. Or if it's designed for SLI go for a GTX280. These alone will make your system purr in games.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Oct 29, 2008)

You could look on craigslist.org for local people selling computers.  I've seen people selling custom computers that they've built, and they're pretty much top of the line and at a reasonable price, but that's just what I've seen for the craigslist here in Columbus though...


----------



## mrredfox (Oct 30, 2008)

actually building the pc is a peice of piss, all the plugs have their own sizes, start off with a few tips, dont spend more than you need, so for example you want the pc for gaming, dont buy a Â£20 graphics card etc..

main things you need for a pc,
a case - usually around Â£30
a power suply (usually comes with the case) - ranges from power 200w and above - note that if you have like the latest processor and graphics card you would need sufficient power, my recomendation would be somewhere around 550+ W
a motherboard (obviously lol) you can get some bundles with a processor (dno the cost)
RAM, if your running xp, 2 gigs is the most you would ever need, on vista 4 gigs is my recomendation ram can cost from Â£15 onwards for a 1 gb stick
sound card - like a fiver, unless your motherboard has a decent built in sound processor
graphics card, make sure you get the right type and the right one for you, there are 2 main types, AGP (x8) which is an old type of graphic card slot, (http://www.pcstats.com/articleimages/200410/GA8GPNXPDuo_pcie-agp.jpg) and ofcourse if you want it for gaming then i would say like a Â£150 would be ok (i recently bought a Â£190 gfx card, works like a dream)
dvd rom/rw, vital for everything lol, ranges from like Â£15
FANS - you will need enough of them, you can never have too many. 
hard drives- range insizes from 80 gigs to 1000gigs

i got most my stuff from www.ebuyer.com, their pretty cheap, the best thing to do is to research your local stores and online stores before buying your gear

anymore queries pm me


----------



## Runefox (Oct 30, 2008)

Just... Just remember to use the motherboard standoffs properly. Too many people have screwed the board directly into the case, added standoffs because of it being "spongy" in the middle, and even doubled up on standoffs.

Just... If you're going to build it yourself... Please. RTFM and get a buddy to help.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 30, 2008)

Runefox said:


> Just... Just remember to use the motherboard standoffs properly. Too many people have screwed the board directly into the case, added standoffs because of it being "spongy" in the middle, and even doubled up on standoffs.
> 
> Just... If you're going to build it yourself... Please. RTFM and get a buddy to help.



Screwing the board to the case is fun though! 

Rub it on the carpet afterward while it's on.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 30, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Screwing the board to the case is fun though!
> 
> Rub it on the carpet afterward while it's on.



Not to mention how much fun it is to use the riight screws to fix the parts ( SPAX screws anyone?) XD.

If you want to save some money when building your gaming PC, do not take the newest high end graphics cards. Buy the previous generation instead, they still are good enough but notably cheaper. ;-)
Since the system will generate lots of heat, consider adding a few BIG fans to keep the interior cool enough (use one to suck air into the tower and one to blow it out again). Otherwise your system might crash frequently during a hot summer.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 30, 2008)

WarMocK said:
			
		

> If you want to save some money when building your gaming PC, do not take the newest high end graphics cards. Buy the previous generation instead, they still are good enough but notably cheaper. ;-)
> Since the system will generate lots of heat, consider adding a few BIG fans to keep the interior cool enough (use one to suck air into the tower and one to blow it out again). Otherwise your system might crash frequently during a hot summer.



Well, actually...no...

If you go with a Core 2 Duo or quad, there won't be as much heat at all, it will be less...
I have only 2 fans. And I can play Far Cry and Crysis fine.

The 4850 is your best bet at a cheep POWERFUL card, it's about $200 and it's powerful.
Up from that is the 4870, more power but more price as well. $300

Then the GTX280, $350 and is not much stronger than the 4870.

If you want "teh best" go with a 4870x2, about $500 or less and it's the strongest consumer card now.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 30, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Well, actually...no...
> 
> If you go with a Core 2 Duo or quad, there won't be as much heat at all, it will be less...
> I have only 2 fans. And I can play Far Cry and Crysis fine.



Cool. That would mean fewer fans == less noise. 
Sry, I'm not that familiar with current hardware specs/prices since I don't tweak my system atm (it runs, all the apps I need run as well, no money to do major upgrades anyways ).


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, I have 1 fan on the PSU, 1 fan on the CPU, 1 fan on the video card, and 1 fan in the case...so, technically 4...but 3 of those come *on* the parts they're attached too...


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 9, 2008)

First I would ask yourself, what will this rig be used for.

If for gaming, then fast mother board and one hell of a video card and a solid dual core prosessor, then the ram

If for more of music and video then I would say quad or dual core processor, max memory, big HD's then vid card and then MB.

There is really no defintive sight, but there are a lot of opinions, so ask around and tell people what you want to do with it.

good luck


----------



## ProlificHunter (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, you would need to figure out how you would be using your PC.  For gaming, it is clearly apparent that you would need some top of the line items. However, if you are making a computer for simple use, or maybe even browsing, you can do really well with some nice, cheap parts, which you can acquire at this fantastic website:  www.newegg.com

When I construct computers I like to use some of the most updated hardware and software, but, like I said, if you are just going budget, then just search for some good quality, within your budget material.

Also, take note that many individuals seem to think that everything is compatible with everything, not true. Quite a bit of the items need to be able to work with another piece of hardware.  For example, not all PSUs will fit in any case, you have to match up the form factor; newegg can tell you what can go with what.

I hope I was of some significant help.


----------



## flechmen (Nov 9, 2008)

Ground yourself
http://mcmelectronics.com/product/108-775


----------

